# Colonel Clinks New Digs



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Here is a full tank shot. It a 130G show tank I got from a LFS that was Re-doing their store. When i got it I came With the Jack Dempsey and the Sailfin Pleco, as well as 30 Bosmaini(Sp?) rainbows, 40 Buenos Aires tetras and 20 Corey. Now Only one rainbow is left, 2 tetras and No coreys. All that was in 1 week as i got the tank last satuday....


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

The Pleco!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Heres the Catfish that was with Clink in his old tank, it's his buddy.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

The Jack. He is FRIGGIN HUGE for a Jack!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Here is a quasi size comparison between the Clink and the jack. Clinks is much bigger but still its a big jack


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

And Finally a Clink only Pic. BY FAR he is the my favorite fish I have ever owned, Gotta thank Posiden X for putting up his flowerhorn pics and Info, so I could become flowerhorn obsessed too!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

good pics


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice pics









is that a clarias catfish?


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> very nice pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah I think So. Dunno not to sure, got it from a Buddy.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

also can you get a body shot of that jack dempsey. I dont know if it's just me but that doesnt really look like a dempsey in that pic









looks like a texas to me


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

nice fh , u might wanna pull out the windex next time tho, a lil splotchy


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> also can you get a body shot of that jack dempsey. I dont know if it's just me but that doesnt really look like a dempsey in that pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm seconding that


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

sweet pick up!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

garybusey said:


> The Jack. He is FRIGGIN HUGE for a Jack!


 That is NOT an octofaciatus. that is a Herichthys carpintis.

also, that catfish is indeed a clarias..


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Peacock said:


> garybusey said:
> 
> 
> > The Jack. He is FRIGGIN HUGE for a Jack!
> ...


 Yeah I though it was a Calaris! But yeah All signs are pointing to a Texas's, so he must be one!


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

well it isnt a jack, nice flower horn


----------

